# Watopa



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Please post open location.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

We only have 2 locations for all age, our pond right off the corner of CR 84 and Highway 61 and Lameys pasture which is about 6 miles from Highway 61. We will have it posted on the road in the morning or if I hear from the judges tonight I can update here.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you. Just interested from afar, and some like to know before they get there.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Club front grounds, right off 84 and 61.


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Mike Peters, what's the open set up?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

It was a triple 2 retired, looked tight but fun to run. 30 back I think but that's not official.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Qual has 11 dogs back to water marks. We will start at 7am on the qual at Lamey's. Am hopes to start at 8 on the north end of Lamey's.


----------



## Budsgirl (May 30, 2015)

Anyone have open callbacks? Thank u!


----------



## oscar (Apr 3, 2009)

*Who are they?*



Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Qual has 11 dogs back to water marks. We will start at 7am on the qual at Lamey's. Am hopes to start at 8 on the north end of Lamey's.[/


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Sorry, I never saw the callbacks only heard that there was 11.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone have the Q 4th series callback #'s?


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Anyone have the results of the Q? I know they started this morning and had to finish before they could run the AM.


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

What you in the forth with that new little girl?


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Laird's Retrievers said:


> What you in the forth with that new little girl?


Yep!  In Chicago this week. Hoping to drive up and train with her mid-week.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any derby callbacks


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Just heard our little girl Candy won the derby.congratulations to you and Charlie
Gizmo&Dixie


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bruce, on Candy's derby WIN, trained and handled by Charlie Moody!

rita


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Rta
Good weekend for their pups 19 months old a first,a forth, a jam. and a break in the third on a dead bird.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

That's a nice litter record, Bruce - and starting early! 

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Bruce, on Candy's derby WIN, trained and handled by Charlie Moody!
> 
> rita


What Mrs. Rita said!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations Bruce! I hear she really ran strong this weekend. See you in Ronan
Randy


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!!!! to my friend Dave Hemminger on his handler double yeller with Comet and Hoss I know Jimmy and Amy are proud of you guys! Ed K


----------

